# Thou shalt not pass!



## TJ1985 (May 18, 2016)

Got myself a wee bit bored with the birds inactivity today and branched out into more...mundane options. 




You can't give an idiot a camera and half a day without him takin' a picture of something. 

Edited to add: I did try something odd today in that I refused to use auto mode. This was done in manual mode which is not as intimidating as I'd expected but it still pretty daunting on it's own.


----------



## LeeC (May 18, 2016)

That's an interesting still life, especially in the contrast between the man-made objects and the tree trunk. Makes me wonder what the heck it's there for. If one wanted to get really wild, it could represent human decay against a backdrop of flourishing nature. Hey, there's and idea, look for themes.

As to birds, you should be out in this neck of the woods. After I mowed there was a search party line of starlings, robins, and jays working their way across the pasture. I used to have chickens free ranging in the front pasture, but I can't take care of them properly anymore. Also there seems to be a lot of wild turkeys around this year.  

If you're looking for mammals, there's everything from voles, to skunks, to woodchucks, to black bear and moose. The list would be too long if I tried to name them all. 

Happy snap-shooting


----------



## jenthepen (May 19, 2016)

The white paint on the chain caught my eye. The way the rust is taking over, it made me think of the lock's age and purpose. You can tell I'm a story-writer and not a photographer!


----------



## TJ1985 (May 19, 2016)

Lee, the post is some sort of... plasticky stuff but with the wear patterns on it, it does resemble paper birch, doesn't it? I'm not so sure what the point is for the most part, two padlocks on a gate that fastens to a plastic-like post? The locks would be a chore to bust short of bolt-cutters, but the plastic looking post, a couple sharp kicks would probably bring it down. Unless of course someone is clever and used a metal post but slid a plastic cover over it. 

Jen, in my mind you just paid me a higher compliment than you know. From what I've heard and read, photography needs to make people think, it's supposed to draw thoughts out of a person and make 'em do more than just say "Ooh, dat's purty". That I took a picture that made someone think deeper, that's wonderful.


----------



## jenthepen (May 19, 2016)

Well it did that for me. In fact, I might just get a poem out of it.


----------



## TJ1985 (May 19, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> Well it did that for me. In fact, I might just get a poem out of it.



Please do, and please share!


----------



## jenthepen (May 19, 2016)

You might regret that invitation! I started out in the muse but then my wicked side took over....

Chain on a post

Who last touched your virgin white
And left you here bound to the night?

But then, virginity is like chocolate sauce,
Irresistible
But once it’s gone it’s gone.

Who carried you here with promises
of a future without blemishes?

But then, promises are like Easter eggs,
Seductive
But made to be broken.

Who abandoned you here to rust alone
A sentinel at your post on your own?

But then, rust is like liquorice allsorts,
Attractive
But plays havoc with your motions. 


sorry. :clown:


----------



## TJ1985 (May 19, 2016)

I adore that Jen! Very well done.  I am curious, in the final line did you mean emotions or motions? It's an interesting phrase I'm not familiar with, but I like it.


----------



## jenthepen (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, TJ. Yes it was _motion_ - rust restricts motion and liquorice loosens motions (it's a pseudo medical term here in the UK akin to _bowel movement._​ A doctor might say, 'Have you passed a motion today?) Oh! It sounds even worse now I've explained it!


----------



## Sleepwriter (May 21, 2016)

TJ1985 said:


> Lee, the post is some sort of... plasticky stuff but with the wear patterns on it, it does resemble paper birch, doesn't it?






I agree with you and Lee, it does look like a tree and not a standard post.    

Cool pic.


----------

